# Quake Live on FreeBSD



## sudobsd (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi, i would like to know if i could play Quake Live on FreeBSD, the game is on steam and only for windows, so i also wanna know if FreeBSD support Proton (im pretty sure not, but just to know) I'm asking this as i'm probably going to migrate to FreeBSD.

Thanks !


----------



## bsduck (Aug 17, 2022)

No Proton as far as I know, but games/suyimazu and emulators/wine-proton may be of your interest.


----------



## sudobsd (Aug 17, 2022)

Ah ok, thanks !


----------

